# Download schneller mit cheat engine?



## xXFreakyGamer (2. März 2014)

hey ich hab mittlerweile viele Videos und Berichte darüber gelesen das ein Programm namens Cheat Engine Downloads (z.b. von Steam) verschnellern soll. Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas Schwachsinn aber vielleicht bringt es ja doch was. 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2014)

Ich sag mal so: Bei einem Namen wie "Cheat Engine" würde ich eher davon ausgehen, daß man damit cheaten kann.
Ein Downloader Beschleuniger sollte dann sinngemäß doch eher Wortteile wie "Speedup", "Fast", "quick" oder ähnliches beinhalten.


----------



## lolxd999 (2. März 2014)

CheatEngine dient dazu, bestimmte Variablen von Prozessen (egal ob Steam, InternetExplorer oder Spiel XYZ) herauszufiltern und zu manipulieren.

Ich wüßte nicht, inwiefern dass Downloads beschleunigen soll.

Dein DL-Speed hängt hauptsächlich von 3 Faktoren ab:

-) Die Geschwindigkeit, die dir dein I-net Anbieter liefert (liefern soll)

-) Wieviel von der Geschwindigkeit auf dem Weg vom Access-Point (Modem/Router) zu deinem Rechner verloren geht (WLAN über 5 Stockwerke          Stahlbeton -überspitzt ausgedrückt- ist nicht förderlich)

-) Wie die Auslastung der Steam-Server aktuell ist - Wärend Sales, wenn alle  Leute gleichzeitig ziehen, ist der Speed i.d.R. geringer als zu anderen Zeiten.

Ich würde davon abraten, CheatEngine mit Steam zu nutzen - Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, inwiefern das was bringen kann, und es besteht u.U. noch die Gefahr eines VAC-Banns, wenn die Manipulation sich evtl. auf die Spiele ausweitet.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

und schneller, als Deine Leitung es hergibt, geht es sowieso nicht. Hast Du denn irgendwelche Probleme mit Downloads?

 Speziell bei Steam ist es auch so: WENN du mal nicht den vollen Speed hast, dann liegt das an dem Spieleserver, da kannst Du auch nicht per Software mehr Daten vom Server ziehen, als der Server Dir zugesteht.


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (2. März 2014)

mir ist das nur aufgefallen^^ hab leider ne sehr schwache leitung.... aber meine eltern wollten ja  unbedingt bei der Telekom bleiben obwohl wir die Option auf 100.000 kbit/s gehabt hättten -.-


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

xXFreakyGamer schrieb:


> mir ist das nur aufgefallen^^ hab leider ne sehr schwache leitung.... aber meine eltern wollten ja unbedingt bei der Telekom bleiben obwohl wir die Option auf 100.000 kbit/s gehabt hättten -.-



Wie schwach ist die Leitung denn, also was für ein DSL habt ihr per Vertrag, und was davon kommt an?


----------

